# Warbirds Over Wanaka 2018



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Guys, this year's WOW was the thirtieth anniversary, so was bound to be something special. Admittedly, there was nothing there that hadn't been before, but what was there put on a fabulous show. There was a mishap; a Yak-3 came off second best against a cherry picker between the parallel runways (the less said the better), but it was an excellent three days display flying. There was also a gathering of Packard motor vehicles - the largest such gathering in years, including vehicles from abroad that came over just for the show. One of them was once owned by Amelia Earhart.

Anyway, photos:





DSC_0507
This Packard Coupe was formerly Earhart's. Her husband George Putnam held on to it for a year after she disappeared in the vain hope she might return, before selling it to a Chicago based mob boss, apparently.




DSC_0245
The USAF is becoming a regular at New Zealand airshows; long may it continue.




DSC_0461
...As is John Romain and the Buchon he brought out in 2016. It is still wearing the colours it wore during filming of 'Dunkirk'.




DSC_0691
Ze Cazaaa, Armee de l'Air CN-235 operated out of New Caledonia.




DSC_0213
Bill Reid's stunning Avro Anson I is a perennial favourite.




DSC_3698
Catalina out on Lake Wanaka drew a sizeable crowd of onlookers.




DSC_4025
That's the right hand wing in front of the left hand wing. Sadly, it won't buff out.




DSC_3665
The C-17 is always impressive at low level.




DSC_4163
They're a bit late to do anything for the headless winch victim!




DSC_4285
Glider releasing water ballast makes an effective display feature.

More to come...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2018)

Excellent shots. What happened to the Yak?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2018)

On rollout after landing it hit a cherry picker basket, the picker placed on the side of the runway in anticipation of a balloon busting exercise by light aircraft. The RH wing hit the basket and was torn clean off just outboard of the RH undercarriage. Pilot and owner Arthur Dovey was okay, shaken a little.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2018)

Excellent stuff.

I have watched the video of the Yak incident and I must admit, I am puzzled about a number of things surrounding the incident. Could be an interesting follow up meeting at show headquarters and in insurance board rooms.

Anyway, cracker shots, I especially like the Buchon and Annie.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks Grant.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2018)

Great shots Grant.
I saw the video too and, like Jeff, I'm rather puzzled.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep, the cherry picker shouldn't have been there on the side of an active runway for a start. A full investigation will be launched, so we've been told.

A few more pictures:




DSC_1386
RAAF Hawk Mk.123 gave a spirited display, very hard to photograph with the sun behind it.




DSC_1401
RNZAF B757 always looks graceful being hurled about the sky.




DSC_1113
Big smoke ring that Anson pilot Dave Phillips couldn't ignore.




DSC_1184
RNZAF Historic Flight's Harvard NZ1015 sports its delivery scheme.




DSC_1240
Yak-3 "Full Noise" was entered into the Reno Air Races last year and made the Gold Unlimited race, only to come last place, but it was a good effort. Graeme Frew wants to go back again this year. The number 35 is that worn on the Indian motorbike of the Late Burt Munro, a Kiwi motorcyclist who held a long standing class speed record at the Bonneville salt flats: Burt Munro - Wikipedia




DSC_1343
The guy flying this L-39 at the show was a former A-10 driver.




DSC_0840
Herky Angel.




DSC_1305
F-16 pilot Richard 'Punch' Smeeding is being interviewed by WOW Media, while two of his unit support team look on. His and the support F-16 went for a blat at low level over the lakes through a valley, only to be confronted by a helicopter, so the two jets split apart and flew round it at high speed, causing the helo pilot to go into apoplectic fit and complain to the CAA.




DSC_1225
Two Vampires screaming round the circuit put on a great duo display.

More images here: Warbirds Over Wanaka Airshow 2018


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2018)

Beaut shots Grant, and the Anson with the smoke ring is a cracker !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2018)

Great shots Grant!

Shame about the Yak.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 4, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> His and the support F-16 went for a blat at low level over the lakes through a valley, only to be confronted by a helicopter, so the two jets split apart and flew round it at high speed, causing the helo pilot to go into apoplectic fit and complain to the CAA.


Apparently that wasn't the only incident they had while here. They must have been having radio failures...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2018)

great pics.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Great shots there Grant


----------

